# Man lives in library for 2 weeks



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

He really really wanted to see how the book ended....

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100818/ap_on_fe_st/us_odd_living_in_library


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This reminds me of the Twilight Zone episode with the book-loving character played by Burgess Meredith


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Roxy, Perhaps he was psychic and was just preparing for the end, hopefully he didn't wear glasses.


----------

